# Share cdrom (NOT mountpoint) over network



## nekoexmachina (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello guys!
I've got a desktop PC with no free slots to install cdrom into (and I dont want to buy new usb-cdrom if there is any other way to solve the problem) plus pretty old laptop with cd+dvd-rw on-board. The thing I want to have is that cdrom shared over network to my pc to operate it just as I would with local one. ssh without password and some nfs-magic is cool, but hey, any way just to share it as a device?
Thanks for you responds,


----------



## expl (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not possible, what is wrong with exporting mounts over nfs?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jan 31, 2011)

Its possible in plan9 and windows, afaik
Also, with nfs problem is cd-writing.
ssh + cdrecord = ok, but not user-friendly and Im not the only user of the PC.
probably some k3b with x-forwarding over ssh or something =__=


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2011)

How would you do this any different in Windows?  SAMBA/CIFS shares are conceptually the same thing as NFS, a network file share.

As far as a low-level device sharing, there's iSCSI and AoE, ATA over Ethernet.  Whether they'd work for this, don't know.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jan 31, 2011)

> How would you do this any different in Windows?


If I would remember that.. its afaik for plan9 & afair for windows, cause i remember writing some cds from laptop on desktop without rdp and other desktop-sharing sw, something around 2003


----------



## ian-nai (Jan 31, 2011)

It's in the FreeBSD handbook.  I'm assuming client and server are FreeBSD:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-ggate.html


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Jan 31, 2011)

ian-nai said:
			
		

> It's in the FreeBSD handbook.  I'm assuming client and server are FreeBSD:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/geom-ggate.html


Yes this is what I would suggest.  It's similar to Linux's NBD and one of the primary purposes of it's creation.


----------

